# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Πρόβλημα με Philips 42PFL8404H-12

## Crane

Καλημέρα στην παρέα.

Έχω την αναφερόμενη τηλεόραση Philips 42PFL8404H-12  και καιρό τώρα έκανε κάποια ''τσιτσιρισματα'' κατα την διάρκεια λειτουργίας της. Από χθες πατώντας για να ανάψει δεν κάνει τίποτα αναβοσβήνει το κεντρικό λαμπάκι της λευκό και κόκκινο συνέχεια χωρίς κάποια άλλη ένδειξη.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν κάποιος φίλος έχει ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι και αν θα σύμφερε η επισκευή της ή αν θα μπορούσα να την επισκευάσω και μόνος μου με μια κατεύθυνση περι της βλάβης.

----------


## nyannaco

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει στις Philips το πρώτο πράγμα που ψάχνεις είναι ψυχρές κολλήσεις. Ξεκίνα τον έλεγχο από το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## georgis

απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει στις Philips το πρώτο πράγμα που ψάχνεις είναι ψυχρές κολλήσεις. 


σωστος,πολλα χροοοοονια αυτο το χουσουρι.

----------


## Crane

Έβγαλα και τις δύο πλακέτες τροφοδοσίας και μητρική. Από πρώτη όψη δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάτι δηλαδή κάποιους πυκνωτές σκασμένους ή καποιο ολοκληρωμένο καμένο. Δεν το κατέχω με την επισκευή τέτοιων πλακετών. Θα τις περάσω ξανα τις κολήσεις μπας και είναι κάτι απο αυτό αλλά το τσιτσιρισμα δεν νομίζω να ηταν απο αυτό που ακουγόταν.

----------


## xani

> Έβγαλα και τις δύο πλακέτες τροφοδοσίας και μητρική. Από πρώτη όψη δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάτι δηλαδή κάποιους πυκνωτές σκασμένους ή καποιο ολοκληρωμένο καμένο. Δεν το κατέχω με την επισκευή τέτοιων πλακετών. Θα τις περάσω ξανα τις κολήσεις μπας και είναι κάτι απο αυτό αλλά το τσιτσιρισμα δεν νομίζω να ηταν απο αυτό που ακουγόταν.


κοιτα τα 310V  στο κοματι του τροφοδοτικου  ,τους μετασχηματιστες inverter ,ανοιξε το πανελ  και κοιτα για κακες επαφες στα ccfl.

----------


## Crane

> κοιτα τα 310V  στο κοματι του τροφοδοτικου  ,τους μετασχηματιστες inverter ,ανοιξε το πανελ  και κοιτα για κακες επαφες στα ccfl.


Τελικά όντως ηταν ψυχρή κόλληση. Προληπτικά πέρασα όλη την πλακέτα.

----------

mikemtb73 (13-10-19)

----------


## georgis

Τελικά όντως ηταν ψυχρή κόλληση. Προληπτικά πέρασα όλη την πλακέτα.[/QUOTE]

Την καλύτερη δουλειά έκανες,σε λίγο κάπου αλλού θα έβγαζε.

----------


## Crane

Καλησπέρα. Τελικά ξανα εκανε το τσιτσιρισμα .Ανοιξα το καπάκι και το τσιτσιρισμα έ3ρχεται όντως απο την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικου. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι διάολο κάνει αυτό τον ήχο. Θα ξανα περάσω σχολαστικά τις κολλήσεις. Εαν κάποιος φίλος έχει κάποια σκέψη ας βοηθήσει.

----------


## Crane

Να και η φωτο μπρος πισω του τροφοδοτικου

----------


## Crane

> Να και η φωτο μπρος πισω του τροφοδοτικου


Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσε κάποια κατεύθυνση που να κάνω resoldering ? Το τσιτσιρισμα συνεχίζεται παρόλο που πέρασα τις κολήσεις και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που έρχεται απο την πλακέτα.

----------


## p270

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσε κάποια κατεύθυνση που να κάνω resoldering ? Το τσιτσιρισμα συνεχίζεται παρόλο που πέρασα τις κολήσεις και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που έρχεται απο την πλακέτα.


δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να συμβαινει απο ψυχρες κολλησεις ,μπορει να στο κανει καποιο απο τα πηνεια η μ/τ που εχει επανω η πλακετα 

αφου τις περασες ολες τοτε δεν ειναι απο εκει το προβλημα

----------


## georgis

Μπορεί να είναι και από λάθος ταλάντωση.αλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτές πίσω από το Μ/τ στο πρωτεύων.

----------

xani (19-11-19)

----------


## xani

λαθος συχνοτητα στο sops συνηθως απο κακη  εξωμαλυνση τροφοδοσιας στο drive των fet.βαλε παλμογραφο και κοιτα θα ειναι  σαν την εθνικη οδο.

----------

mikemtb73 (19-11-19)

----------


## Crane

> λαθος συχνοτητα στο sops συνηθως απο κακη  εξωμαλυνση τροφοδοσιας στο drive των fet.βαλε παλμογραφο και κοιτα θα ειναι  σαν την εθνικη οδο.



Καλά τα λες αλλά δεν έχω παλμογράφο και δεν γνωρίζω τόσο ειδικά πράγματα. Τι μπορώ να αλλάξω απο το τροφοδοτικό μπορείς αν έχεις την καλοσύνη να με κατευθυνεις ?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Σταύρο,από την ιστοσελίδα : https://elektrotanya.com/delta_dps-2...htmlκατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το σχηματικό του PSU : DELTA DPS-298CP.Έλεγξε με καπασιτόμετρο τη χωρητικότητα των δύο γκρι πολυεστερικών πυκνωτών που φαίνονταιστη φωτογραφία της άνω όψης της πλακέτας του τροφ/κού, των δύο κεραμικών καφέ πυκνωτώνκαι των μπλε κεραμικών πυκνωτών που εξομαλύνουν τη τάση στα FET TRN΄s (φαίνονται στο κάτω αριστερό μέρος της πλακέτας στη photo μπροστά από τη ψήκτρα σχήματος Π).Σε περίπτωση έλλειψης καπασιτόμετρου άλλαξε τους πυκνωτές αυτούς με τιμές ίσης χωρητικότηταςκαι τάσης μ΄ αυτή που αναγράφεται πάνω τους.Επίσης κοίταξε με μεγεθυντικό φακό τ΄ αριστερό τύλιγμα του Μ/Σ στο πάνω αριστερό μέρος της άνω όψης της πλακέτας όπως φαίνεται στη photo μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο μαύρισμα που σημαίνει ότι τα χαλκοσύρματα έχουν χάσει τη μόνωσή τους ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους κι ακούγεται το τσιτσίρισμα που αναφέρεις.  Φιλικά.       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Συμπληρωματικά έλεγξε / άλλαξε τους δύο μικρούς κεραμικούς μπλε πυκνωτές (τύπου "φακής") 
33 pF / 6KV, όπως και τους αντίστοιχους 47 pF / 6KV.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Crane

Θα κοιτάξω την μόνωση πουο μου αναφέρεις. Σε περίπτωση που την έχει χάσει τι κάνω ? Απλά δεν φτιάχνεται η μπορώ να βάλω κάτι ?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Οι Μ/Σ δεν επισκευάζονται.
Κάποια εργαστήρια επανατύλιγαν πηνία αλλά πλέον δεν το κάνουν 
για τόσο μικρούς Μ/Σ γιατί είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορο.
Ο δικός σου Μ/Σ αν έχει πρόβλημα χρήζει αντικατ/σης με βάση τα
στοιχεία που αναγράφονται στο πλαίσιό του.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## RADIO6146KISAMOS

αλλαξε πρωτα τον ηλεκτρολυτικο στα 300v και μετα θα δεις παραπερα διοτι ποτε ποτε χανει τη χωρητικοτητα του

----------


## xani

> Θα κοιτάξω την μόνωση πουο μου αναφέρεις. Σε περίπτωση που την έχει χάσει τι κάνω ? Απλά δεν φτιάχνεται η μπορώ να βάλω κάτι ?



εγω παντως switching μετασχηματιστη  καμενο, βραχυκυκλωμενο  ,αν εχω δει και 2 φορες στην ζωη μου ειναι  πολλες.εαν τραγουδαει  το τροφοδοτικο σου ειναι απο λαθος συχνοτητα  λαθος εκσωμαλυνση και  τρελο φορτιο στην εξοδο αν και εχει optocoupler και λογικα κοβει.

----------


## Crane

Καλημέρα.Μετά απο καιρό ξανα ασχολήθηκα με την τηλεόραση. Η πλακέτα δεν έπαιξε ποτέ παρόλο που άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτες απο επάνω της. Συνέχιζε να κάνει το τσιτσιρισμα.

Πριν δυο εβδομάδες βρήκα μια πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού απο το ίντερνετ.Με διαβεβαίωσε οτι παίζει κλπ κλπ. Την έβαλα σήμερα επάνω η τηλεόραση αναβει και σβήνει το λαμπάκι μπροστά αναβοσβήνει λευκό και κόκκινο. Θόρυβο δεν κάνει πλέον αλλά κάνει αυτό το σύμπτωμα.

Έχει κάποιος φίλος κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί άλλο να είναι σε αυτή την πλακέτα ή καπου αλλού ?

Είναι ιδια πλακέτα ίδιοι κωδικοί όλα ίδια.

Ο τύπος που μου την πούλησε μου είπε σε σημερινή επικοινωνια πως δεν ειναι η πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού πλέον. Είναι η πλακέτα της μητρικής.

----------


## Crane

Αυτή είναι η πλακέτα της μητρικής. Δεν φαίνεται κάτι χαλασμένο οπτικά. Τι μπορώ να κοιτάξω ?


IMG_20200222_105416.jpg

----------


## Crane



----------


## kokoblue

Καλημερα φιλε μου...αρχικα αν θελεις μετρα λιγο τους πυκνωτες επιφανειακης στηριξης!!!

----------


## Crane

Στην μητρική πλακέτα ?

----------


## p270

> Στην μητρική πλακέτα ?


ναι αυτους σου λεει

----------


## xrhstos1978

καλησπερα αλλαξε αυτα τα 2 και μετρα και αντιστασεις εκει κοντα (smd)IMG_20200222_105416.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Σταύρο,
από την ιστοσελίδα :  https://www.electronica-pt.com/esque...sis-lcd-16847/ κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το Service Manual της Philips 42PFL8404H/12 (Chassis Q548.1E LA).
Πρόσεξε κι έλεγξε τους DC/DC Converters, κι ιδιαίτερα στη Main Board έλεγξε αν έχεις τις τάσεις 12V, 12VD, 3V3, 1V5 μετρώντας
στ΄ ανάλογα pins με πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια.
Πιθανόν οι μνήμες DDR που γράφει ο συνάδελφος Χρήστος στο παραπάνω post να χρήζουν αντικατάστασης.
Ελέγχουν τις τάσεις STB των 3V3 & 1V5.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

